# Mini Rex Feed Amounts



## cattlequeen (Aug 31, 2012)

This may seem like a dumb question, but how much do you feed your Mini Rex? I feed mine a little over a 1/2 cup, along with hay. Shes not used for breeding - I am just holding her at my rabbitry for a little girl, so shes not used for anything but a pet. How much do you recommend feeding a Mini Rex?


----------



## Bunnylady (Sep 1, 2012)

The usual recommendation is about 1 ounce of feed (by weight) per pound of body weight for an adult rabbit. With my feed, that comes out to about half a cup. IME, MR's are little piggies! They will snarf up the pellets and try to convince you that they are starving the next time you come by. Given half a chance, they will become little butterballs. You are doing right by this girl, she should be getting all the nutrients she needs from that amount of pellets. You are providing her with hay, so she's not hungry, she just thinks she is!


----------



## KittyKatMe (Oct 8, 2012)

I feed my Minis 1/4 cup daily plus hay, but that's all they really eat anyway.  They are on a super healthy pellet, so obviously they aren't as enthusiastic as most


----------



## bluemini (Oct 8, 2012)

1/2 a cup


----------



## SweetBun (Apr 30, 2014)

We gave ours free timothy and  1/4 cup but he was young 8 weeks.


----------

